
This Is the Daily Stormer’s Playbook - pulisse
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/daily-stormer-nazi-style-guide_us_5a2ece19e4b0ce3b344492f2
======
pulisse
I was struck by the similarity between this:

 _The tone of the site should be light. Most people are not comfortable with
material that comes across as vitriolic, raging, non-ironic hatred. The
unindoctrinated should not be able to tell if we are joking or not. There
should also be a conscious awareness of mocking stereotypes of hateful
racists. I usually think of this as self-deprecating humor - I am a racist
making fun of stereotypes of racists, because I don 't take myself super-
seriously. This is obviously a ploy and I actually do want to gas kikes._

and Sartre's description of WWII-era anti-Semitism[1]:

 _Never believe that anti-Semites are completely unaware of the absurdity of
their replies. They know that their remarks are frivolous, open to challenge.
But they are amusing themselves, for it is their adversary who is obliged to
use words responsibly, since he believes in words. The anti-Semites have the
right to play._

 _They even like to play with discourse for, by giving ridiculous reasons,
they discredit the seriousness of their interlocutors. They delight in acting
in bad faith, since they seek not to persuade by sound argument but to
intimidate and disconcert. If you press them too closely, they will abruptly
fall silent, loftily indicating by some phrase that the time for argument is
past._

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-
Semite_and_Jew](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Semite_and_Jew)

